# Reccomend me a qualified saddler....



## sandi_84 (25 June 2013)

Who can check the fit of my saddle, do adjustments re-flock or would do a part exchange on a new saddle if need be.

Must have a very good reputation for being consistantly good at their job... in the north of Scotland please?


----------



## kez1001 (25 June 2013)

I was just about to come and write a post of a similar nature seeking someone in south of Scotland. 

I've been advised to try an equipe saddle so I'm trying to track down someone who stocks these saddles in Scotland so I can try one. 

Will watch this post with interest though


----------



## sandi_84 (25 June 2013)

Anyone have any opinions on Clare Molyneux? (think I spelled that correctly!) she covers my area apparently.


----------



## TPO (25 June 2013)

Shirley Justice-Vose (spelling?) is the only saddler I've never heard anything negative about. Not sure of her catchment area but worth asking the question.


----------



## sandi_84 (25 June 2013)

TPO said:



			Shirley Justice-Vose (spelling?) is the only saddler I've never heard anything negative about. Not sure of her catchment area but worth asking the question.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I'll check it out


----------



## Jingleballs (26 June 2013)

My friend used SJV and wasn't impressed. I'm now using Elis at the grange and getting my saddles checked using their pressure pad.


----------



## Marydoll (27 June 2013)

TPO said:



			Shirley Justice-Vose (spelling?) is the only saddler I've never heard anything negative about. Not sure of her catchment area but worth asking the question.
		
Click to expand...

A friend tried to get her, she arranged a date then didnt turn up then friend couldnt get a grip of her on the phone so have up


----------



## Wolves (27 June 2013)

I use Kay Hastilow and would thoroughly recommend her


----------



## Marydoll (27 June 2013)

I like Kay as well, but shes a bit of an aqquired  taste


----------



## sandi_84 (27 June 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I like Kay as well, but shes a bit of an aqquired  taste
		
Click to expand...

Why is she shouty or does she have a dodgey sense of humour?


----------



## Wolves (27 June 2013)

Marydoll said:



			I like Kay as well, but shes a bit of an aqquired  taste
		
Click to expand...




sandi_84 said:



			Why is she shouty or does she have a dodgey sense of humour?
		
Click to expand...

No, not with me anyway. I found her easy to get along with and she knew exactly what she was doing. I couldn't fault her.


----------



## Baileyhoss (28 June 2013)

Hi sandi I have replied in your other post.


----------



## Yellow_Ducky (2 July 2013)

http://www.thesaddlespecialist.com/ - Erlend Milne

Highly recommended 

Best if you fill out the online form for a booking. If you are close to Aberdeen, he does a fitting day at a yard near Kintore ( detials on the NERC website). 

Fits the saddle to you and your horse, and unlike Kay Haslow doesnt seem to push his own "brand" and carries a wide selection of saddles - both new and second hand.


----------



## mturnbull (2 July 2013)

I wouldn't use anyone else but Elis at Grange Saddlery and I have used Central saddlery, Stirlingshire saddlery and erlind in the past.


----------



## Marydoll (2 July 2013)

Andy Sankey


----------

